# Why Did My Account Get Deleted?



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

I joined back in july and didnt really post much, but last week I went to login and my account was deleted? Was it from inactivity or too much time between last login? Just curious so I know what to do to keep it from occuring again. Thx


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey, my dude - I reported your post so that someone can take a look and see what's going on. We have gone through quite a bit of changes since that time you may have visited so that could very well be the issue. Anyway, we'll let you know and thanks for coming back.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey man. I just got the report of this msg. I just sent you a pm, so we can try to get to the bottom of this problem. Check your private msgs


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! Synik4l, I did get your pm and this is the same account name as I had previously. Thx


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

NP man....we're trying to get to the bottom of this. U sure u did make the exact same account again? And u used that same email address? and also would your ip have changed....Because i searched our member database in the admincp for your IP and your username. And all it came back with was this current username. We havent had any reports of this happening to anyone else. So im confused of how this is possible. Because birdman said when he did the conversion, it came back and said "all users converted". And if it didnt it would have let him know or if it changed the username it would have let him know. Did you have weird characters in your username or password before(ie [email protected]#$%^&*()) <----Anything like that?


----------



## KidGogle (Oct 17, 2011)

I think the conversion would have lost all previous IP and/or username db from vB.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

all we need is the email you signed up under... get us that and we will find your account or what happened to it.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

I just checked your account on the old vb forum... you signed up under this email mey**[email protected] on October 21st 2011 with the same username you have now, you had one post on the old forum.

Your user account was converted just fine, it still shows a register date of Oct 21st 2011.....we didn't convert the site until Oct 23rd. I'm not understanding the problem here?

You say you signed up back in July? If you did, it's a second account, we can merge them, but we will need to know the user name and email address in order to do so.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

KidGogle said:


> I think the conversion would have lost all previous IP and/or username db from vB.


Nah the entire vbulleton forum was converted over...nothing was lost at all...cept things we got rid of on purpose


----------



## KidGogle (Oct 17, 2011)

Lol. Great Organization guys! Keep up the great, hard work and all the great improvements to the RootzWiki site and community as a whole.

Kind Regards,
Dallas Singletary(KidGogle)
Follow Me On Twitter: @KiddGogle


----------

